# Presas Book



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 12, 2003)

For those who are interested I have 1 of Remy's "The Practical Art of Eskrima" 2nd edition left. If you are interested in purchasing it you an contact me at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 15, 2003)

I've recieved many e-mails about the book. It will be easier if I reply here. Bryson and Modarnis were the first to respond. If niether of them wants the book I'll let everyone know.

:asian:


----------

